# where to rent a HK in south florida?



## Cornel616 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am looking to find a place to rent and shoot an HK (HK USPc, or HK45c, or P30)...and i've been to 5-6 places in broward county (fort lauderdale, hollywood,pompano beach), and nobody has any to rent out!
Is there a possibility to find such a place! I wanted to do that, because i want to be sure about what i want to buy (the hk are kind of expensive)....
If somebody knows anything i will be happy to find out!
Thanks!


----------



## lakelandman (May 22, 2009)

*Shooting sport Tampa*

I know there is one in Tampa for sure...
7811 N Dale Mabry Highway
Tampa, FL 33614 
View Map


----------

